# Crystal event



## Ashariel (Feb 11, 2018)

I heard the next event is going to be a crystal event !! Anyone find any pictures or know anything about it?? I also heard ok motors slot machine and being able to change ur animal clothes will come after the  maintenance Tuesday!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 11, 2018)

Maybe someone will post a datamine soon, a crystal event sounds fun! At least the way I'm envisioning it!


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 11, 2018)

I know I'm so nosey I like to be in the know and know things before they happen to prepare myself..lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2018)

So, I’m pretty sure it’s going to be either collect crystals and craft them into a crystal set, or a special character wants you to catch flying crystals by growing special flowers. It would seem to be only those two options.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 11, 2018)

It would appear so I was hoping it would be a crafting event I'm tires of growing flowers..and that's really the only thing left is for.me to cross breed and finish the catalog.


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 11, 2018)

I think it'd be cool if it had to do with the quarry being gems/crystals and all. Maybe get rewarded by asking for/giving help and then get rewarded for actually going into the quarry


----------



## J087 (Feb 11, 2018)

This better not be related to cathing crystal butterflies.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2018)

J087 said:


> This better not be related to cathing crystal butterflies.


Judging by the looks of it, its a crafting event. I sure hope so.

- - - Post Merge - - -



J087 said:


> This better not be related to cathing crystal butterflies.


Judging by the looks of it, its a crafting event. I sure hope so.


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm honestly ready for different kind of event that isn't either catching things or grinding for a crafting item. The game is going to get really stale if those are the only two kinds of events.

Those crystal items do look nice though.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Feb 11, 2018)

I hope there's a new event really soon. I'm already bored and don't feel like playing lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 11, 2018)

J087 said:


> This better not be related to cathing crystal butterflies.



Whoa.  That looks so pretty!  Guess I'd better get used to playing ACC every waking hour.  Sigh.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 11, 2018)

And the site glitched again and caused me to double post.  I wish they would fix this.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 11, 2018)

J087 said:


> This better not be related to cathing crystal butterflies.



Thxs so much for the shot let us in on anything else...


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Ashariel (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Ashariel (Feb 11, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> And the site glitched again and caused me to double post.  I wish they would fix this.



i know its had a lot glitches lately and i cant figure  out how to delete a double post!!!


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 11, 2018)

Alien "ooooohhhhh..." from toy story. Now I can be a crystal fairy cool! Never seeing that goth furniture again! And it looks like there's a crystal gazebo thing as a new amenity that looks bomb!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 12, 2018)

*heart eyes* OH MAN OH MAN MY AESTHETIC! Gotta get all of those items!!!! Looks like probably a crafting event, which I always kill at so YASS!


----------



## J087 (Feb 12, 2018)

Host the Most, perhaps?
Let's wait and see what the update brings.


----------



## Ezamoosh (Feb 12, 2018)

J087 said:


> Host the Most, perhaps?
> Let's wait and see what the update brings.



Where did you find this? :0

Freya and Fuchsia are nice and Valentine's-y! Excited to have another wolf in my camp...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 12, 2018)

J087 said:


> Host the Most, perhaps?
> Let's wait and see what the update brings.



Is that Freya I see?!  Nice!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 12, 2018)

J087 said:


> Host the Most, perhaps?
> Let's wait and see what the update brings.


Ok we got: Freya, Dotty, Fuchsia Eugene and Octavian.

I?m hyped for Eugene, my other favorite villager.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm so excited about Eugene!!!


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 12, 2018)

Octavian best not ask for Robo-Furniture! I think it looks sorta childish. So combined with his face that equals no trip to my campsite for him.


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 12, 2018)

Yay... more characters!  Now if they would add an extension to our campground I would be a really happy camper!


----------



## Sowelu (Feb 13, 2018)

I love the events and the new amenities as they roll them out, but I wish that they'd enable space for 3 amenities in the back wooded area and expanded the campsite by as many spaces. Also, I wish that snow (and rain) would fall in the game! Fall and Spring leaves as well.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 13, 2018)

SpookyMemes said:


> I hope there's a new event really soon. I'm already bored and don't feel like playing lmao



I'm pretty sure it will start at the new day


----------



## Bcat (Feb 13, 2018)

This looks really neat and pretty! I haven?t played since the rover event. I got frustrated with it and burned out on playing it at all. 
I?m feeling kinda bummed that I missed the goth stuff, but hopefully I can get these things!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Feb 15, 2018)

a crystal furniture event would be awesome-- but from what i'm seeing, doesn't it just kind of look like revamped ice set items?

i'm hyped either way, ice set is my all-time favorite ♡


----------



## pidge (Feb 15, 2018)

Dotty is such a lovable cutie I'm so excited


----------



## J087 (Feb 15, 2018)

Starting tomorrow. (16th)


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Feb 15, 2018)

YES!! NEW ICE FURNITURE!! totally called it omg i'm so HYPED god yes thank you nintendo


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 15, 2018)

Yay I can't wait


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 15, 2018)

Wooohooo! I knew I was saving my stuff for a rainy day!


----------



## cornimer (Feb 15, 2018)

Oooh this crystal stuff is really pretty, I'll have to play


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh yeah, its definitely not a flower event.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Feb 15, 2018)

Ooo, very pretty!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 16, 2018)

My crystal event has started but there is no clothing item in my crafting catalogue. I have the wig and furniture but no snow princess top. I’ve seen one of my friends wearing it though. I wonder if it needs to be earned another way? Anyone know?

Edited to say I’m a silly sausage the dress is a timed goal. As you were. Nothing to see here but a doofus.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 16, 2018)

I just love how the rewards for crafting most things is more crystals. Makes it easy and fun to collect everything in the allotted time, but not so easy that you don't still have to work for it. Really a perfect balance in my opinion.

Also I am deeply in love with Octavian and I want him to live at my campsite forever. WHY DOES HE HAVE A BAND-AID ON THE BACK OF HIS HEAD? Did a shark take a nip out of him? Scratched himself on some corals?? Is he Marcellus from Pulp Fiction reincarnated???


----------



## Bcat (Feb 16, 2018)

I love these kinds of events much better than the flower ones. 
With these the reward you get is directly proportional to how much time you spend playing, no chance involved. 

I played for about an hour today and already have more than half the items. And they're so cute too! I love them.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 16, 2018)

Wow, this event is super fun!  I already have a bunch of the items because of how easy it is to earn crystal shards.  Thanks for not making this a flower event, Nintendo.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 16, 2018)

NiamhACPC said:


> I just love how the rewards for crafting most things is more crystals. Makes it easy and fun to collect everything in the allotted time, but not so easy that you don't still have to work for it. Really a perfect balance in my opinion.
> 
> Also I am deeply in love with Octavian and I want him to live at my campsite forever. WHY DOES HE HAVE A BAND-AID ON THE BACK OF HIS HEAD? Did a shark take a nip out of him? Scratched himself on some corals?? Is he Marcellus from Pulp Fiction reincarnated???



I just got Octavian in my camp! Ha ha Marcellus Wallace I’m dying here. I need to go up a Level before I can dress him. I might have to call him so I can level up and put the tiara on his band aided head!


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 16, 2018)

its taking me forever to get 150. tho im at like 106 or so now.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 16, 2018)

ughhhh more time i dont have to spend on this game collecting crystals but w/e


----------



## J087 (Feb 17, 2018)

Leif was added during the last update.
Probably another bug-catching event?


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 17, 2018)

J087 said:


> Leif was added during the last update.
> Probably another bug-catching event?



Whhhhaaatttt nooooo!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 17, 2018)

J087 said:


> Leif was added during the last update.
> Probably another bug-catching event?



Oh noooo


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 17, 2018)

I adore the Crystal event! ... and so does Marshall


----------

